# How many of your posts are DOG related?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Just curious ... Here's how you can figure it out. Go to any of your recent posts and click on YOUR user name. This will list a few options - select View Posts.

By default it lists the last 50 posts you made. Go through and see what percentage are dog related.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mine was:

62% Dog related
20% Moderator related
18% Non-dog related


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Mine was:

52% dog
32% Mod
16% Non dog


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Mine was:
74% dog
25% Mod/Admin
1% Non dog


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

100%


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

76% dog
06% mod
18% chat


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

40% chat 
54% dog
6% mod

usually more dog topics, but in too much pain to have to think much. easier just to type in chat, lol.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

80% dogs.

But I didn't count come chat room and fun stuff that is still related to dogs, so in the practice is a bit higher.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

All about dogs for me!!!


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

68% DR
32% NDR


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

uh, the pictures forum counts as dog related, right?














if so, then i probably post about 75% dog related i would say


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

96% dog related
4% non dog related


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Most recently it's: 

40% Dog

60% Chat

However this flips back and forth. The next 50 may just as easily be 60% Dog and 40% Chat.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

78% Dog 
22% Chat


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

84% dog related
16% non dog related


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

34% - Mod Related Posts
66% - Dog Related Posts


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

100 % dog related.


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

Everything I do is dog related.

Pat Moreno
Sammy & Halley


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

80+% dog related 

The main reason I come here is for dog information. Training and canine health being the #1 priorities for my ongoing education.


----------

